# RISP Phys. Test



## beau (May 2, 2002)

Anyone take the PT today for the RISP??


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

good luck to all who are taking or have taken.


----------



## evidence (Jul 24, 2002)

Man, that PAT was something else, I just barely passed, so I'm in the 20 percent give or take a few that actually passed.


----------



## GUNNERYSGTHARTMAN (Jul 17, 2003)

Who passed and who didnt. Any info on how many are left would be greatly appreciated...I thought it was a good time


----------

